# Trading rinny for.......



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok so not too impressed with my Rincon. I'm thinking about trading for a brute. Talking to a guy that has a 06 750 with bad lower end. He said it needs crank bearings. Cosneticly his brute is 100* better than my rinny. the po of my rinny put it through hell. I've completely rebuilt topend and I just don't think it has enough lower end. Would this be a good trade? I will get some pics of both. 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

This is the brute


















it comes with 2 inch lift kit and 2 extra motors but all three motors name cranks replace

-----------------------------
2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you could probably sell the other motors, and use that $ to rebuild the ones you keep....


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

The rinny


























2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i would trade and part it out


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> you could probably sell the other motors, and use that $ to rebuild the ones you keep....


What he said.
It's gonna cost a couple grand, at least, to fix that brute. 
If you're cool with that, do it. The brute will walk all over that rinny .
----that is all---


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I just talked to Chris at wbm-motorsports he said that they will take all three motors as cores and ship me a new motor for 1000-1500. Or that they have a crank and rod kit for $325 plus gaskets. 

The owner said that the current motor has a complete new top end on it and the other two just need crank kits as well. I'm just conserened with mettle shavings in bearings and trans. 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

What bar supplies the crabs and rod kit? ?


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

chopermech said:


> What bar supplies the crabs and rod kit? ?


Bahaha

Seriously though, I would make the trade.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Make the trade and send all 3 motors in for cores like you said and spend $1000 for a NEW motor and enjoy.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Take 2 of those motors sell them and use the money to make the other one in to a bad arse stroker motor if its got a good top end


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Well....... Now the guy wants cash instead so I'm trying to sell the Rincon to com up with it. I've already decided I want a brute regardless I just have to sell my rinny or Suzuki in order to get one. 


---------
2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 26-9.5-12 itp589 rears and 26-10-12 dirt devil fronts 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500A, 1.5" snorkel, 29.5-10-12 swamplites. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much cash? is it worth it


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

He was asking $3200 for the bike with both extra motors, a 2" lift that was never installed, 2 extra belts and a new complete oem gasket kit but he has come Down to $2500. Still seems a little high to me but he said the bike only has 540 miles on it. ( how the efing heck do you blow a motor in under 600 miles let alone 3 of them) 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$2500 seems fair since you get 2 extra motors... You might could get $500ea for them? I'm not sure what blown motors go for. But either way you should be able to get enough out of the 2 extra's, to rebuild the 3rd.

And if you can get into a brute w/ a fresh rebuilt motor for $3500 total and nothing else is wrong w/ it, you did pretty good. But, as I always say, if it's been abused bad enough for 3 motors, I bet the rest of it is pretty bad too... You might end up dropping more than it's worth into diffs and things like that... front diff alone is a piggy bank breaker if you have to work on or replace it....

Then you'll be so deep into it, you could have just bought a better one for the same $$$

Matter of fact, there's a nice brute for sale in our classifides for in the $4500 range.... Needs nothing. Ready to ride. Lots of extra's... so it's all in what you think you can do to it and get it right, and not spend a whole lot more over the $2500 cost of buying it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

check this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/28-sale-trade/22711-garage-kept-05-brute.html


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

that is a real good deal on that brute I paid 4000 for mine all stock


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I just spoke to the guy with the brute force a couple minutes ago he said he just got done replacing the crank and rods along with all the Bearings and it is still knocking. he wants to trade tonight it will be in four and a half an hour round trip drive for me if I go do it what else could be making a knocking sound

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

He had to have messed up something when he was installing it. Or either you have a piston rod slapping. Or it might even be clutch noise. But I would look worse case so you know what you gotta spend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I'd have to pass on it if I were you.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you trade?


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes I traded. It ended up being about 2hr and 40 min drive one way because of road construction. 

The two parts motors were not complete like he made it sound but it is two complete sets of lower casings and two transmissions along with 650jugs and heads and countless other small parts.

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How bad was it knocking?


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

When I talk to him over the phone I can hear the bike running in the background and every little while I could hear a knock sound when I got there to pick the bike up it would not start was not getting fuel so I got a little time to mess with it earlier it is not getting fuel or fire.
The belt light is flashing and the 4*4 light is flashing. I did notice the actuator hanging and not installed on the differential. This thong looks great cosmetically but it sure needs some work. 

If my rinny didn't have such bad transmissions issues and have needed so much work I would have been mad but its still a good deal in my eyes


My next question is why would it louse both fuel and fire? 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I hope he dropped his price for you.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

My rinny tranny was slipping something bad. It would do great in first unless you tried to pull something then it would slip its a?? off and hi gear was slipping so bad it would bearly do 40mph. I told him upfront about the tranny and he was cool about it. 

I kept my wheels and tires and he kept his. 

I've been so busy ar work all week I haven't had any time to really mess with it but I'm off Saturday and the wife has to work so ill have all day to f with it. I just need to find a downloadable or online( perfured) service manual for it. I'm planning on going over the harness and checking it all out, replacing plugs doing the buss mod and fuse mod and going from there. I've found one buss connection by the fuel tank that is 4 brown wires Only one I've seen so far. 

I would at the least like to here it run Saturday so I know what to do next. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Yu can get the manual on here you just gotta buy the subscriptions but its like 9 dollars for 3 years or something like that.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok so I did the BUSS MOD and replaced the fuse block with water proof fuse holders and replaced most of the grounds in the harness because they were all melted. I also drained the old fuel and put fresh 93 in it. It is definitely knocking but ran out of time. I am going to get back on it tomorrow.

I did notice that two of the bolts holes in the valve adjustment covers were stripped out. Will the rockerbox off of a 650 work or do I need to helicoil it? 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Still have some more questions on this build

First should I just start a new thread under the Kawasaki threads for the brute?

The po put a 650 crank and rods in the motor (750) it also has hot cams in it and has been jetted along with having an hmf pipe. If I find crank to be good can I leave it? Is there any difference at all between the 650&750 cranks and rods? I've read it both ways. 

Bike is stuck in limp mode. I've found how to reset an 08 is the 06 the same? 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok got it out of limp mode  now to get timing right. And address the crank issue. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Shouldn't be a difference. So I wouldn't change it if there's nothing wrong with it.


----------

